# Funny Faces



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

Lets see your dogs best funny face pictures!! 

Here are mine. My sister was visiting in Nov/Dec and she brought her pup Lexi with her. Here are a couple of funny faces from Broch while they were playing lol



















Amber


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have quite a few funny face pictures, it is the good ones I fall short in. LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

sorry had to add a few more, I have so many of these. LOL


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beavis and Funny Face are practically synonymous.

The hellhound face.










The upside down face.










The goofy face he makes when running face.










The laughing face.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"Ooh, look. A tiny wadded up piece of paper that fell out of mommy's scrub top."










"Maybe I can eat it!"


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Aslan looking like he's from mars









Bless trying her best to look scary,yeah right.lol









Help i cant see!









Do you mind young lady who told you i was a pillow?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Now thats funny he looks like he's posessed!lmao 



The goofy face he makes when running face.


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought this one was funny


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,very funny


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

The best one I have is of Elliot..


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Heres two.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Had to include the bum shot.
Cookie in the toybox.










And what came up.










Die fuzzy squirrel die!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine aren't realy funny but here they are:


























I don't really have any funny face pics of the doggys.

I do have this though.....


Be ready...

Chewie is a real monster....

Here it is. Chewie my piggy boy


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Love chewie,they really are mini capybara.lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a funny sleeping pic,


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some really funny pics here. Here's my funny face dog..


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

lol Great pictures everyone!  Pups are always great for a chuckle!! 

Amber


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a wink and a lick  for you all....


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

My turn!

Bailey's "drunk" face. No idea why her eyes were 2 different colors!









This is my parents dog- Rossi. If you look real quick, it looks like his face is mine. Just thought it was cute!









EVIL BEAGLE!!! (Or just excited to get his favorite toy back)









::YAWN:: (I so miss his puppy days!)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> The best one I have is of Elliot..


What's going on with Elliot anyway? Is he still with you? He's super cute in that pic...I love his color (body and eyes)



Kim's weirdest picture face is also my avatar, but here it is bigger...she's running and ecstatically happy:










She makes weirder faces but I never seem to have a camera.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I haven't had my camera out in a while, so I have to repeat some old pictures.

Alligator Cammy:










Mmm, peanut butter...










Squishy dog face:










Zzzzzz...


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Aahh, I've got a ton of funny face pictures...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Haha, Tiffera looks like she's having a ball in that second picture!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Crack me up! Anyone that is in a sad mood needs to jump on this thread and do a run through. These are all so funny. I love dogs. LOL Who else would allow you to post a picture of them looking like some of these do without suing you?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Shaina said:


> What's going on with Elliot anyway? Is he still with you? He's super cute in that pic...I love his color (body and eyes)


He was adopted!!! A couple I dog sit and dog walk for talked to their family and it turns out one of their sisters has been looking for larger to XL dog. They live in Houston so they came up two weekends ago and picked him up. We'll get updates and pictures; infact I've already gotten a load of 14 pictures from her. She had alreay taken him to work with her(once a week he gets to go with her) they'd been shopping for toys, food, and a HUGE new bed. You can tell he's spoiled rotten and you can tell from the pictures since he's on the couch in almost all of them. She's a dog lover and has owned a larger dog in the past she's also worked rescue so she understands where we're coming from. It turned out to be a great ending!

Here are a few more funny pictures...
Teddie in a mid yawn/lip lick lol









Buster is a big ham when it came to the camera today. This would have been a great shot of Mahalo if Buster had kept his nose and whiskers out of it!


----------



## dog dandy darcie (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's one of my Darcie hamming it up. Of course she had to roll around in the dirt because she had her coat on!!


----------



## dog dandy darcie (Jan 23, 2008)

Silly, silly dog!


----------



## dog dandy darcie (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are a couple of more pics of Tucker showing off


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

These dogs always look like they are smiling and I must get the camera out more often, some of the looks, mind you dont think he is much into his photo being taken by the way he is sticking his tounge out at me LOL


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

These pictures are soooo funny! I think the pic of Aslan looking like he's from Mars is my fave though. It's tough to pick though. Thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

jcd said:


>



Loooove this one! Dogs are such sillies.


----------



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine aren't too funny, but I'll post anyway...

Come on, come on, let's play!










I can't believe this spider is as big as me...










Oh, man, they caught us!










Tally has almost doubled in size in the past month. I'm already missing her being so small.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Digimom, they're so cute! Are they both mini schnauzers (I wasn't sure about the bigger one)?


----------



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, both are minis. In fact The older is the "aunt" of the younger. Brandy is just shaggy for the winter. She doesn't like coats/sweaters and if she's clipped, she shivers. I wish that she looked prettier when shaggy, but unfortunately she doesn't. CAN'T WAIT FOR SPRING!!!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Carter runing on his treadmill


----------



## kchildy (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww, these are great. I love seeing all the pics 

Here's Sandy's Funny faces!


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

When we got Rupert it was the summer and quite hot he wanted to sleep by us but it was just too hot for him on the carpet so he decided to climb in between the shelves of our coffee table and sleep there, he did that for most of the summer until he got too big. 








Squish face!








Graduation photo, I think he looks goofy and he doesn’t look to impressed either.


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

I have another one too from when Broch was about 8 weeks. He crashed out after a walk. 










Amber


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bat face










bat face #2


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

On the way back from visiting the inlaws in Baltimore, Beavis made a friend at a rest stop and ran up and down the fence with this lab mix.










When we got back to the car, he was happy & tired.










Then totally zonked out.










I didn't realize his seat belt harness was so loose.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Lorina- that is too funny!! Where is his adorable little face in that picture??? ha ha


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

His nose is pointing just a little bit out of the bottom of the harness on the left side of the pic.

I turned around in my seat and saw that and said, "Stop the car. We lost the dog's head."

Of course, I had to take a picture before readjusting the harness.


----------



## bll2783 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol, Lorina, I have seen several pictures of Beavis in which I can't tell which end is which. All that fuzz cracks me up!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

HEY!!!! WHO DONE VOODOO ON MY DOG?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

EEK!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lorina said:


> EEK!


Lorina you made me laugh out loud! And almost spit on the computer... It's so funny it's kind of cute. lol


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Blake taking Bless for a ride in my car,Bless looks worried.lol


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lorina said:


> EEK!




LOL! Beavis looks like he saw a ghost  So funny!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yikes! Lorina, that is the least complementary picture I have ever seen of Mr. Beavis. His eye looks like it is popping out of his head. Well, I think that is good, I was beginning to think Mr. Beavis never had a bad picture taken of him. LOL


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are a couple of my fave of Bonnies "Silly Pics"...


























Temps ((the Rat to the right)) has a "Bubble-Beard"... I love that Pic of my Rats!! I figured id share that with you.









---------------------------------------------------------

Puppy_love_122 Is that a Guinea pig??!!! lol I thought it was a baby Capybara!! he is adorable!!!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"AAAAHHHH! My armpits are FROZEN!!!"










He had snowballs the size of baseballs under his front legs, and needed a warm shower after this morning's walk to melt away his "troubles."


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lorina, he ALWAYS looks happy. 
That's so funny. He's got his own snowpack.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I love this thread!! So cute!

Here's Chloe... we had a big storm friday and she loves the snow:










This one I love, I think she's sick of me taking so many pics of her! (date on camera is screwed up. i know!)


----------

